# Mockingbirds



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Our nesting mockingbirds had one of their youngsters on the ground most of the day trying to get them to fly. About an hour after I took these photos, the little one was flying and looked like it was having fun.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Great pictures, Jim. I always wondered what a mockingbird actually looked like!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What fun! The babies will still change a lot... Jim, got any pictures of the parents?

Betsy


----------



## heySkippy (May 13, 2012)

Is it okay if I add a few mockingbird pics to this thread?

A few years ago we had mockingbirds build nests first in a ficus tree then in the jasmine hedge and I learned quite a bit about them. They are quite interesting birds. I was surprised they nest low enough that I could easily get pictures of their eggs and hatchlings.










Is there anything uglier than a baby bird?









We have a lot of different kinds of birds, but none mess with the mockingbirds. They will gang up on crows many times their size to protect their nests.









Both sets of pics are here.

http://sarasotadetail.com/gallery2/v/athome/nest01/

http://sarasotadetail.com/gallery2/v/athome/mock02/


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Love the photos of the mockingbirds and the nestlings.  The eggs are so pretty!  When Mom was a little girl she had a mockingbird nesting near her bedroom window.  She loved to listen to it.  I have never heard a mockingbird or been around one.  Thanks for posting the pics!


----------

